# Show dogs in heat



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you're allowed to bring your girl to confirmation shows when she's in heat. Not to obedience/rally/agility ones though. I've heard some bring them along just to rile up the competitors dogs who loose their brain around an in-season bitch!!

But yes, they're allowed there, and allowed to be judged and be around. Though most would be keeping her in their vehicle or something to keep her 'safe'!! lol

Oh, it's also common courtesy to let the judge know she's in season BEFORE he goes feeling down the back angulation...! ew!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Very common. Most people use wadded up tissue paper as a sort of tampon. I've seen more than one handler forget to remove this before they went into the ring. Oops!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow I never knew, interesting! Thanks for clearing that up for me guys!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I have once taken a female in heat to a show.

I kept her in the car until it was just short time until we had to be in the ring and then I took her out and held her away from all the other dogs.

Then we got our run in the ring and then straight out again.

I did not notice any males becoming irritated by her there.

You can also spray something on them to keep the smell down.


----------

